# Grizzly G1007 Mill Drill



## Robert W (May 6, 2016)

Hi everyone. This is my first post. I have been reading a lot of interesting material on this site. I'm 66 yo and have been learning to machine metal for the past 16 years, I've had my successes but I'm still at the early stages. I have had a grizzly g1007 mill drill(round column) for 15 years. The crank to raise and lower the head stock has always been a bear to raise and at my mature age it's becoming  the xxxxxx. My question is: *Has anyone ever come up with a way to use a power feed(store bought or home made) to raise and lower the head stock.*  I've been thinking about this for some years and have an idea or two but I would rather copy someone else's success than to try to reinvent this wheel. Many thanks to everyone who makes Hobby-Machinist available to old(MATURE) tinkerers like me.
Robert W


----------



## dlane (May 6, 2016)

Hi Robert and welcome, if there's a will there's a way. I don't own a grizzly but I'm sure it's been done before and someone here should have good advice for you .


----------



## Bob Korves (May 6, 2016)

Some people rig up counterweights to ease the lifting job.  Weight, cable, pulley, attachment to the head, various brackets.


----------



## kgowedan (May 6, 2016)

Take the hand crank off, if the shaft is square, try to fit a 1/2" drive socket onto the end of the shaft.  If you find one that fits, use your 1/2" drive drill motor to raise and lower the head.


----------



## Robert W (May 6, 2016)

Thanks for the info. The counter weight idea will give me something to chew on.


----------



## Robert W (May 6, 2016)

kgowedan, the shaft is round 17mm. I can probably mill an adaptor and see if one of my drills has enough juice to raise the head stock. Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## Robert W (May 6, 2016)

Kudos to kgowedan, I made an adaptor and used my 20v dewalt drill and WALA the mill head stock raises and lowers like magic. I did not believe the drill could do it. I will post pictures soon.
Robert W


----------



## TomS (May 6, 2016)

This what I did.  Any 12VDC or 120VAC geared head motor will work as long as it has enough HP to raise the head.  I would think anything with at least 1/6th HP will do the job.


Tom S.


----------



## Robert W (May 6, 2016)

Tom S,  Very professional looking work. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## David VanNorman (May 6, 2016)

Tom S . That set up looks sweat. Good job.


----------

